# wireless router problem



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

recently bought a new wireless router, old one apparently died, and cannot get it installed. I bought a Lynxis by Cisco from my local phone company. After many tries and failures, I took it back to the phone company. They checked it out and said they got connected, no problem. I am obviously missing something. I am trying to connect it through my phone line and have Windows XP. Is there a site that gives directions for dummies on such matters. I need each step explained in detail to me. Thanks much.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

I assume you meant Linksys. Most routers come with a comprehensive guide to assist you in setting the router up. We need more info from you in order to help.

Linksys model

Wireless or Ethernet?

DSL or cable? I assume DSl based on your mention of telephone line.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm unclear about what you are doing also. When you say that you are trying to connect the router through your phone line, are you plugging the phone line directly into the back of the wireless router? You need to connect the wireless router through a DSL modem, which plugs into the phone line. It is possible to plug a phone jack (RJ-11) into a larger Ethernet jack (RJ-45), which you should find on the router, but it won't work.

But regardless of whether you have Internet access, you should still see your wireless router in the available wireless networks and be able to connect to it. Do you see your router in the list of available wireless networks? What happens when you try to connect to it?


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes, it is a Linksys. Model WRT54G2. Wireless.

The disk and guide that came with it have not been helpful. I always get the error message 311....no wired adapter detected.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Southpaw said:


> Yes, it is a Linksys. Model WRT54G2. Wireless.
> 
> The disk and guide that came with it have not been helpful. I always get the error message 311....no wired adapter detected.


That error would have come from your wired network adapter. Do you have a wireless adapter installed in your PC?

Alternatively, you can access your router with a wired connection. Do you have an Ethernet cable going from your PC's network adapter to either port 1, 2, 3,or 4 on the router? Your setup should look like this:










You can see the ghosted DSL modem to the left of the router. You should connect to the DSL modem exactly as shown. Then connect your PC to one of the numbered ports as shown.

You may need to enable the wireless functions with a cabled connection as shown above before the wireless network will work, as wireless networking might not be enabled from the factory by default.


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks....the pics are helpful. I'll give it a try.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Just reading this thread, wanted to inject my 2 cents worth.

Recently I was planning on giving my BIL the reliable Belkin wireless G router I've had for the last 3 years.










I bought a DLink DIR601 router 2 weeks ago, set it up. But it started to give issues of reliability. Wireless is reliable but the wired LAN side keeps on resetting itself for no cause. I tried the usual stuff, resetting to factory defaults, updating the firmware, resetting defaults, resetting the cable modem....it still screws up.

DLink DIR601:










On Friday I bought a new Belkin Wireless N Router (F7D4302TT) and planned to take the DLink back on Monday after work.

Belkin Wireless N:










I set it up and found it refused to keep the internet connection. I went through the same things as I did with the DLink DIR601, I reset the router, updated the firmware, re-reset the router, reset the cable modem. I called Belkin tech support and after an hour on the phone they told me that my router is defective and I should return it.

So I ended up putting back the old reliable Belkin G router and everything is just as reliable and connected as it used to be.

Don't discount that you might have gotten a crap router.

The DLink and the new Belkin go back to the store Monday after work, and I bought a used working Belkin G router on eBay for $20 to give to my BIL.


----------

